# 7.0.1 Update



## KBeat (Oct 26, 2017)

Operating System: macOS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

Was anyone else confused by the notes in today's 7.0.1 update to LR Classic? They said something to the effect "update includes histogram and new information bezels". Huh?

We had a histogram that worked fine in Classic and I'm not sure what the new info bezels are? Does another user have a better idea of what this update was meant to do?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 26, 2017)

No announcement on the Adobe sites yet that I can find. 

-louie


----------



## Jerry Syder (Oct 26, 2017)

There was a histogram bug when using local adjustments, that the histogram was not updated while dragging the adjustment sliders. This may be that. Not sure otherwise. Regarding the "information bezels".. dunno. TBH nothing is clear about this update really.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2017)

Working on it...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok, here you go: Lightroom Classic CC 7.0.1 now available


----------



## KBeat (Oct 26, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, here you go: Lightroom Classic CC 7.0.1 now available


Thanks Victoria. For what it's worth, that blog entry describing the fix doesn't match, at all, the brief note within Creative Cloud updater describing the changes in 7.0.1.


----------



## Colin Grant (Oct 26, 2017)

I agree KBeat. Adobe see to have a problem communication these days


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 26, 2017)

According to the Lightroom Journal, the real purpose of the update was to clarify the update for the Lightroom 6 users and to make it so that the installer wouldn't automatically replace their Lightroom 6 installation.


----------



## KBeat (Oct 26, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> According to the Lightroom Journal, the real purpose of the update was to clarify the update for the Lightroom 6 users and to make it so that the installer wouldn't automatically replace their Lightroom 6 installation.


Yes, that's what it says in the blog Victoria linked to above. However, that's not what it says when the update appears in the Creative Cloud updater and you check what's new. There it says something about new bezel info and histogram, although I can't recall the exact wording.


----------



## Smathia (Oct 26, 2017)

I saw the same message briefly before updating and was curious too.  Bezels and histograms??


----------



## Colin Grant (Oct 26, 2017)

Need to get a grip. Lost the plot obviously. That is why I am now looking at alternatives - LR is great, not so sure about Adobe these days


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2017)

Smathia said:


> I saw the same message briefly before updating and was curious too.  Bezels and histograms??


Bezels are those translucent messages that show as an overlay on the image in loupe view.  Adobe has had problems with bezels in earlier versions of LR.  Often old problems previously solved will reappear in a new release of LR.  I'm not sure the bezel problem here is the old one again or something different.


----------



## dtemplems (Oct 26, 2017)

KBeat said:


> Operating System: macOS High Sierra
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1
> 
> Was anyone else confused by the notes in today's 7.0.1 update to LR Classic? They said something to the effect "update includes histogram and new information bezels". Huh?
> ...



This is what I got when I tried to update that bug-ridden mess:  Now I'm dead in the water because an uninstall and a second try gave the same message.
Exit Code: 146

-------------------------------------- Summary --------------------------------------

- 2 fatal error(s), 0 error(s), 1 warnings(s)


FATAL: Error (Code = 146) executing in command 'MoveFileCommand' for package: 'AdobeLightroom-mul', version:7.0.1.1142117

FATAL: Error occurred in install of package (Name: AdobeLightroom-mul Version: 7.0.1.1142117). Error code: '146'

WARN: Unable to move file at "C:\adobeTemp\ETRFA34.tmp\1\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\CRLogTransport.exe" to "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic CC\CRLogTransport.exe" Error 5 Access is denied.. Try setting correct permissions to the specified file/folder or parent folder, so that admin has rights to modify it.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 26, 2017)

Here's the exact "What's New" message:


 
"New informative bezels" I understand, but "includes the Histogram" doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## KBeat (Oct 27, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Here's the exact "What's New" message:
> View attachment 10007
> "New informative bezels" I understand, but "includes the Histogram" doesn't tell me anything.



Right, but do you actually see any "new informative bezels"? They bezels look the same as ever.


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 27, 2017)

Jerry Syder said:


> There was a histogram bug when using local adjustments, that the histogram was not updated while dragging the adjustment sliders. This may be that.



I think you could be on to something here..  I don't recall the histogram ever changing when using local adjustments - which I've always thought was odd.

Checking with 7.01, it now does.  It doesn't change until after I let go of mouse button or pen, but at least it changes now.

...  Of course there's always the chance I may be smoking too much of the local shrubbery, as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2017)

The bezels bit was a typo. As you can imagine, they're all up to their ears in it right now.


----------



## seanchandler067 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well my overlay info in loupe view (filename, etc) are all gone now - nice update/...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 30, 2017)

seanchandler067 said:


> Well my overlay info in loupe view (filename, etc) are all gone now



 Are you sure the Info Overlay fields didn't get set to 'None'? It works fine for me on Windows.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 31, 2017)

seanchandler067 said:


> Well my overlay info in loupe view (filename, etc) are all gone now - nice update/...



Working fine on my mac.  Sierra and LR 7.01.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 31, 2017)

seanchandler067 said:


> Well my overlay info in loupe view (filename, etc) are all gone now - nice update/...


Have you checked to see if they are no longer registered OR did the overlay get toggled off?


----------

